# Gibbs Klimair Flipline Adjuster



## freeweight (Dec 14, 2013)

anyone have experience with this adjuster? how well it works


or any other ideas for 2n1 lanyard?


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a gibbs accender. I gave it away. When that was all i had it worked very well. Only as a lanyard adjustment. Then i had a grillion. Now i use two hitch climber pullys w/ prusiks on a 15 or so foot lanyard. Thats my two to one. I want to try the shizzl that tree stuff has. Or get that dmm pully that is used in the ce lanyard.


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 15, 2013)

2n1 lanyard is really a redundant effort, and waste of time imo. The ANSI requirement of having a climb line installed in every tree kinda does away with the oldschool 2n1 lanyard methods. Having a good TIP and work positioning lanyard that works one direction, along with common sense and good work positioning skills is all one (usually) needs. 

The primary drawback to using Gibbs is that it can not be adjusted when its loaded/under tension. That is a workable factor in most cases because you can lean forward to pay slack thru the device or tighten it up, but it is really nice to be able to smoothly adjust it even under a load when you're out limbwalking, or other situations where its a disadvantage to have to change your body positioning in order to adjust the device. 

I will say that the Gibbs is famous for its reliability to function correctly when packed with snow, ice, or wet or muddy, dirty, etc. 

It is not ANSI complaint to use it with the push button pin that comes with the device. You must use a locking bolt if you wanna stay legal beagle. 

VERY IMPORTANT for you to know that the push button pin that comes with it is *A 2-PEICE BOLT!!!!!!!! *It appears to be a single piece at first glance, but the bottom half of the pin is actually threaded into the top half of the pin -- over time and with use, they can unscrew themselves from each other. Definitely a huge safety factor there. Once you know this, well then it just becomes another piece of gear that I'm constantly checking. 

Better off with a trango cinch and 10mm flipline 15' with ISC biner snap on the end -- awesome combo once you get used to it.


----------



## Zale (Dec 15, 2013)

Climbed using a Gibbs rope grab for years. Very simple, durable design. As stated above, remove the push pin and replace with bolt.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

So I am the only guy who has the lie end of my lanyard hooked to the back of my belt ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wouldn't matter one bit of my grab popped part just a bit of a drop that's all


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> So I am the only guy who has the lie end of my lanyard hooked to the back of my belt ?


I do also but I stopped using mechanicals and now use a prussic and a pulley which works great under load 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I do also but I stopped using mechanicals and now use a prussic and a pulley which works great under load
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Yea well your like a gear nerd, I mean I replace something when it breaks or looks sketchy . I have been using the same exact type of lanyard since day one , I just replace it every few years just because I change my underwear once a week . It's just something so people don't always judge you !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea well your like a gear nerd, I mean I replace something when it breaks or looks sketchy . I have been using the same exact type of lanyard since day one , I just replace it every few years just because I change my underwear once a week . It's just something so people don't always judge you !


I wear my underwear once then throw them out 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I wear my underwear once then throw them out
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


You stud !


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> So I am the only guy who has the lie end of my lanyard hooked to the back of my belt ?



This is the setup I came up with that works for me.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> This is the setup I came up with that works for me.


Same as mine ! That's me looking portly as hell !


----------



## ATH (Dec 15, 2013)

If I was using a 2-in-1 I think the Gibbs looks like a good idea. I started out with a 2-in-1 several years ago using a prussic. I haven't trained another climber, but when I do from the beginning...but when I do, they will be on a 2-in-1 for at least a season.

I now use an ART Positioner (with swivel), and wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> So I am the only guy who has the lie end of my lanyard hooked to the back of my belt ?




?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> ?


What's your question ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> What's your question ?





jefflovstrom said:


> ?



I forgot,, give me a minute,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2013)

Something to do with your 'lie at the end of your landyard hooked to the back of your belt.
Jeff


jefflovstrom said:


> I forgot,, give me a minute,,,
> Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lanyard . Sorry I meant my line .


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 15, 2013)

Pelorus: although I consider that to be safe setup, esp for someone with as much climbing experience as you have, the clevis is technically not ANSI compliant (but I'm sure you know that) -- just saying for others' benefit. Those twist clevis' are clever, lightweight, and inexpensive, and I do believe that with the detent in the locking part of it, it is safe imo, but still pretty sure its not approved if used as part of a single attachment in a tree.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 15, 2013)

I consider it safe, (tightened beyond just "finger tight"). Not sure "why" they are not ANSI compliant yet are marketed and sold precisely for the purpose indicated.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2013)

Hired a guy. Starts tomorrow. Now I am at 14 guy's now. I really need a couple more climber's. Hard to find.
Gonna be a tough week but I will say 'It was a beautiful day!',,even if it is not.
We had our Christmas party last nite, (management with the owner), there were 10 of us and our spouses made 20.
We had our own dining room at http://www.pechanga.com/sections/dining/pages/greatoak.aspx
It was cool to see the guys from LA and Riverside. I did not know that we have 54 employees.
I drove there and only had 3 beers in the 5 hours me and my wife were there. 
I live only 45 minutes from there so, that was cool. 
Anyway, I will post some pic's of this removal tomorrow. Euc over glass.
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Dec 15, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I consider it safe, (tightened beyond just "finger tight"). Not sure "why" they are not ANSI compliant yet are marketed and sold precisely for the purpose indicated.


If they are rated for 5000lbs and the manufacturer didn't label it as "not for life support" (I have seen that on piece rated for 12,000 lbs...I assume that is saying they don't want the liability, not because it is not strong enough) I am not sure that it is not ANSI approved.

Since I still have the "Z" in front of me for another thread...the closest thing I can find is 8.1.12 _"Load-rated screw links used as part of a climbers work-positioning (suspension) system shall have a minimum tensile strength of 5,000 pounds (22.24kN) and shall be securely tightened to ensure that they will not unintentionally open during use"_.

Maybe 8.1.5??? _"Arborist ropes, work-positioning saddles, and climbing equipment shall be approved by the manufacturer for use within the tree care industry"_. So if the twist clevis isn't marketed through the tree care channels (say, the manufacturer is a caving specialty company, so they just don't market to other industries...) you could say it is not approved.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 15, 2013)

I dunno. I was subject to a worksite inspection by a Ministry of Labour inspector last summer, and he had no issues whatsoever with my kit, incl. that offset clevis. 
He was well versed in what to look for - mentioned he has investigated just about every serious or fatal incident involving a tree worker in the Province of Ontario in the last 8 years.


----------



## ATH (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh...didn't notice you are in Canada. Do the use ANSI for their rule book?


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 16, 2013)

I "assume" (gritting teeth here) they do, but don't know for sure either way. 
One thing I found interesting once I got over my initial "I'm busted now, dammit" shock upon seeing him getting out of his truck with his hardhat and clipboard. My saddle (Sierra Moreno) is not CSA approved, and I asked him about that little detail, and about my "homemade" spliced terminations on my lanyard & climbing line. He said that he is more concerned about the overall condition of gear he inspects, which he said generally falls into two categories: either very good, or very bad!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 16, 2013)

Any one use on of these?
http://www.sterlingrope.com/product/481956/k-upl/_/Ultimate_Positioning_Lanyard


----------



## treevet (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been toying with getting this set up by inventor Paul Cox (Wraptor inventor). I would have to have a swivel snap to keep it from kinking and I know just the snap. Video by Nick Boner.


----------



## treevet (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 16, 2013)

I know I wasn't real clear on my set up but this is I roll. Bit old school but I like it and it's reliable I have never lost any part of my micro ascender ! All petzl stuff because it's what my guy carries I am kinda a simple set up dude










I dunno know if that loop is built for weight but I have no other spot to use kinda figured it would buy me at least a few seconds to try to get work ways


----------



## Zale (Dec 17, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I know I wasn't real clear on my set up but this is I roll. Bit old school but I like it and it's reliable I have never lost any part of my micro ascender ! All petzl stuff because it's what my guy carries I am kinda a simple set up dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That loop is not built for your weight. It might hold though.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Zale said:


> That loop is not built for your weight. It might hold though.


I am too heavy or it's not intended for anyone's weight ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have an old belt maybe I will hook that loop to my truck and too the mini and see what it takes to break it


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 17, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am too heavy or it's not intended for anyone's weight ?


Don't think it's meant to hold anyone's weight, and especially...well you get my point.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't think it's meant to hold anyone's weight, and especially...well you get my point.


Eat **** !


----------



## Zale (Dec 17, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am too heavy or it's not intended for anyone's weight ?



Not intended to hold anyone's weight. Only tools, i.e. chainsaw, handsaw etc.


----------

